# Transferring music from ipod to itunes?



## bookgirl89 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi
I have a 2007 ipod, colour screen with click wheel, and I want to transfer all my music off this onto my computer. I have a windows 8 laptop but I can't seem to figure out how to transfer the music off my ipod and onto my itunes. I only have my music on my ipod so I'm worried about losing everything. 

Thanks.


----------



## SM4SH (Aug 25, 2013)

I do not believe that it is possible without 3rd party software. Here is a link to an apple.com thread: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3802960


----------



## MikeBarrett (Jul 22, 2014)

Third party app I had recommended to me was TouchCopy, worked very well. There's a free demo downland here, which lets you copy 100 songs from your iPod to your computer for free. You need the full version to copy more
http://www.wideanglesoftware.com/touchcopy/


----------

